# NLV Application / Driving test concerns



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello Everyone,
First post - If this topic has been covered before, perhaps someone would be good enough to point me to the post.
I’m trying to get all my ducks in a row with regard to commencing my non lucrative visa application. Hopefully I’m thereabouts now. The one point that I continue to struggle with is the requirement to obtain a Spanish driving licence within 6 months of entry to the country. 6 months doesn’t seem very long especially if you fail on your first / second attempts. Can anyone give me any advice on this? How easy is it to book a test? If a second or third attempt is required and it takes you past the 6 months, does your uk licence become invalid during this process Is there a value in leaving the application for 12 months in the hope that there may be an upcoming uk/Spain reciprocal agreement? I’m concerned that after going through the residencia process and getting a 12 month property rental agreement / health insurance etc, up and running, it could all end up in a mess if I can’t continue to drive. In my mind this seems to be a dealbreaker at the moment. Perhaps someone can allay my fears and offer assurance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunsetview said:


> Hello Everyone,
> First post - If this topic has been covered before, perhaps someone would be good enough to point me to the post.
> I’m trying to get all my ducks in a row with regard to commencing my non lucrative visa application. Hopefully I’m thereabouts now. The one point that I continue to struggle with is the requirement to obtain a Spanish driving licence within 6 months of entry to the country. 6 months doesn’t seem very long especially if you fail on your first / second attempts. Can anyone give me any advice on this? How easy is it to book a test? If a second or third attempt is required and it takes you past the 6 months, does your uk licence become invalid during this process Is there a value in leaving the application for 12 months in the hope that there may be an upcoming uk/Spain reciprocal agreement? I’m concerned that after going through the residencia process and getting a 12 month property rental agreement / health insurance etc, up and running, it could all end up in a mess if I can’t continue to drive. In my mind this seems to be a dealbreaker at the moment. Perhaps someone can allay my fears and offer assurance.


The UK licence becomes invalid at the 6 month point, regardless of whether or not you have to repeat the test. 

It all has to be arranged through a legal driving school. 

I wouldn't like to bet on there being an arrangement for exchange any time soon - though that might come back to bite me on the bum if they reach an agreement tomorrow! 

Tbh I doubt it's very high up the list of post-Brexit issues atm.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

sunsetview said:


> Is there a value in leaving the application for 12 months in the hope that there may be an upcoming uk/Spain reciprocal agreement?


Welcome to the forum.

Nope you cannot leave for 12 months just in case because you will not have a valid licence after the 6 months. (as stated don't hold your breathe over the exchange as its not in the UK's interest as they already allow EU drivers to keep their licences)

Test wise it all has to be with a driving school, I don't think you can book the test direct as you must use the schools car (and rather strangely the test examiner sits in the back) as your instructor is the only one allowed to operate the second set of pedals, in case of emergency..
The other strange thing here is that there are no provisional licences, so you can't drive with a Spanish licence holder in the car with you either (why they would not be driving is another question)

You can take 'practice' tests for the theory on various sites (and the test used to be able to be taken in English) I took one and some of the questions are badly translated and like the Uk theory test don't make any real sense.
The practical test can only be done in Spanish. (although I have been told that in Alicante one or more examiners will speak to you in English if you are having difficulties) but don't bank on it.
Oh and here you need a medical (although thats a strong term) its a series of simple tests, hearing, eyesight, and one that shows co-ordination. Simple to pass (mine took 8 minutes)


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

Barriej said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Nope you cannot leave for 12 months just in case because you will not have a valid licence after the 6 months. (as stated don't hold your breathe over the exchange as its not in the UK's interest as they already allow EU drivers to keep their licences)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. As this is a relatively new post brexit requirement I wonder whether it is going to be a major sticking point from now on in for anyone applying for residencia. Hopefully there may be a few people who have now gone through this process and can provide details of their experiences. Frustrating that you can go to France, Portugal and Cyprus without any of this palaver.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> The UK licence becomes invalid at the 6 month point, regardless of whether or not you have to repeat the test.
> 
> It all has to be arranged through a legal driving school.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I do wonder how this is going to play out. Guess we’ll find out by the year end.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

sunsetview said:


> Thanks for the info. As this is a relatively new post brexit requirement I wonder whether it is going to be a major sticking point from now on in for anyone applying for residencia. Hopefully there may be a few people who have now gone through this process and can provide details of their experiences. Frustrating that you can go to France, Portugal and Cyprus without any of this palaver.


Well its only new for Brits, the rest of the world has had to comply with these rules for as long as they have been going.

And again if its easier in other EU countries, more people will move there, although if you read the posts on the other EU forum pages, each one of those countries have their nightmares, 
So what you have to ask is what can the Uk offer Spanish citizens living in the EU as bait to allow driving licence exchanges to happen again? 

And yes I think it may well impact the number who come here, there was a thread about driving licences and an Aussie posted that they went through the test by learning what they needed during the driving lessons from the instructor, you can also practice the test routes so it all depends on your grasp of the language to be honest.

It usually seems that most retiring Brits (and the odd German that I know) all want to buy land with a villa in the campo. Miles away from everything and then 20 years later the same people are complaining about how hard it is getting around as they are not as young as they once were, oh and the cost of employing Jesus to come do the garden. You get the idea.
I have to listen to this every time we go to the local bar.....even my FIL (who is 82) has started to complain (although I now do the general maintenance at his place). 
I would never live where he is, its bad enough from that point that we live in a village with no bars, a single corner shop (not on a corner though) and the nearest town is a 20min walk away and it don't have a big supermarket or a petrol station. But I have a driving licence. But when we get to our late 60's we will look to move to a town and long term rent, its something we have already decided on. I hate driving (i used to do well over a thousand miles a week in the Uk for work)

Hopefully you can sort this, there are online resources for practicing the theory test. Maybe you can get that nailed quickly once you get here.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

We have been flagging to up for ages now. If you dont havd a Spanish licence as a resident you cant drive. If you arrive in Spain now you have six months before your licence will not be accepted of you are a resident. You therefore have to do a Spanish test. My ex did it in about 4 months but she was not a driver when she started. The theory can be done in English and requires something like 97% although that is not as hard as it seems apparently. The practical will be done with a Spanish instructor and is normally conducted in Spanish so you basically need to be able to speak some Spanish just to understand basic formalities which will occur as other candidates will probably be in the car with you and you swap as you drive so people are talking to some degree. It is definitely not going to be a walk in the park for most Brits as many have little appetite for learning Spanish but until they either set up exams in English ( in certain area) or decide to have a licence exchange ( very likely but not sure when) that is the current state of things


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

kaipa said:


> We have been flagging to up for ages now. If you dont havd a Spanish licence as a resident you cant drive. If you arrive in Spain now you have six months before your licence will not be accepted of you are a resident. You therefore have to do a Spanish test. My ex did it in about 4 months but she was not a driver when she started. The theory can be done in English and requires something like 97% although that is not as hard as it seems apparently. The practical will be done with a Spanish instructor and is normally conducted in Spanish so you basically need to be able to speak some Spanish just to understand basic formalities which will occur as other candidates will probably be in the car with you and you swap as you drive so people are talking to some degree. It is definitely not going to be a walk in the park for most Brits as many have little appetite for learning Spanish but until they either set up exams in English ( in certain area) or decide to have a licence exchange ( very likely but not sure when) that is the current state of things


Thanks for your informative comments. I can see that I will have to prioritise driving tuition as soon as I commence the residencia. I guess I can study the theory whilst in the uk in order to gain a head start. I’ll also have to get to grips with a level of Spanish that will get me through the test. I too wonder whether a number of Brits will come unstuck with this. I also wonder whether there could be some test centres that have backlogs due to covid that may result in lengthy waiting lists. This could create another stress point in people’s lives if the 6 month time limit speeds into view. It doesn’t leave much room for delay or test re-takes. I’m currently considering whether to enter Spain using the Schengen criteria for the next year in the hope that a licence exchange is agreed in this time and then applying for a visa afterwards.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Best to locate a school near where you are moving. They will provide you with material and you will first need to make sure they have suitable manuals in English. Most Spanish visit the school two to three times a week so try and get one that is easy to get to. You need to register through a school so you will definitely need one. No idea how you get around the language problem but again it is best to find a school who are willing to try and find a solution. You will probably need to get learning some basic Spanish and certainly vocab associated with driving and parts of the car. I would suggest a private teacher so you get used to hearing and identifying vocab as opposed to reading and then using English pronunciation features.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

sunsetview said:


> Thanks for the info. As this is a relatively new post brexit requirement I wonder whether it is going to be a major sticking point from now on in for anyone applying for residencia. Hopefully there may be a few people who have now gone through this process and can provide details of their experiences. Frustrating that you can go to France, Portugal and Cyprus without any of this palaver.


Hola, 

Yes it is the most probable deal-breaker over and above the requirement for about 30,000€ per annum and healthcare costs. As has been said, it has been in force for all third countries for some time but the Brits are the ones that retire to Spain in the largest numbers. 

Good luck in your journey, do let us know how it all pans out 

Davexf


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

sunsetview said:


> Thanks for your informative comments. I can see that I will have to prioritise driving tuition as soon as I commence the residencia. I guess I can study the theory whilst in the uk in order to gain a head start. I’ll also have to get to grips with a level of Spanish that will get me through the test. I too wonder whether a number of Brits will come unstuck with this. I also wonder whether there could be some test centres that have backlogs due to covid that may result in lengthy waiting lists. This could create another stress point in people’s lives if the 6 month time limit speeds into view. It doesn’t leave much room for delay or test re-takes. I’m currently considering whether to enter Spain using the Schengen criteria for the next year in the hope that a licence exchange is agreed in this time and then applying for a visa afterwards.


As far as I am aware, the driving test is usually two students in turns although I have heard of one on one tests. I guess it depends on the day. You can, as others have said, take thr theory in English but the practical is totally in Spanish and I don't think a translator can assist for fears of cheating. 

I agree totally with others that you will need at least some Spanish for the test amd should certainly begin learning basic driving vocabulary. Find a teacher that speaks some English and who will practice the commands used on the day with you. 

I agree that there are probably high priorities over a license exchange system being set up but who knows. 

Good luck with it all.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Written by an American but here is one mans experience of taking a Spanish test:



"How to pass Spain's driving test and get a Spanish licence

Jake Peterson who has successfully gone through the whole process in Madrid gives the lowdown.
What are the necessary steps? How long does it take? What do you need? Let’s go over the biggest questions and explain the whole process.

Is it as bad as everyone says it is?

This question is the question I hear the most when I tell people I got my licence. The answer to this is “it depends”.

It depends on a lot of things, including but not limited to:

Do you already know how to drive?
Are you familiar with Spanish road signs?
Can you drive stick (manual)?
How comfortable are you driving?
Do you have experience driving in foreign countries?
Do you have a prior driving record?
How long are you willing to wait on bureaucracy?
Do you have roughly 1000+ Euros you’re willing to spend?
Are you OK with taking the driving and theoretical exam multiple times?
How patient are you?
Depending on how you answer those questions, your experience will vary.

Personally, I was comfortable driving, had two years of experience driving in Spain, knew how to drive stick (manual for British readers), and I still hated the whole process.

So yes, it’s just as bad as everyone says.


Do I need to get my licence?

Whether or not you need a licence is your choice, but let’s dispel some misconceptions real quick.

In order to rent a car in Spain (and most parts of the EU), you need to have an international driver’s permit or IDP.

However, many rental car places, from my experience, just don’t care about that. You show your American licence, sign some papers, and you’re good.

It’s kind of like jaywalking. Everyone knows what you’re supposed to do, but the probability of having a cop stop you for jaywalking is almost zero.

In the States, you can just go to the closest AAA office and get it there. It cost me about $25.

You can also drive with that permit as long as you have your accompanying passport. If you ever get pulled over, you can show the police your international licence and passport.

I know people who have simply renewed that permit every year and never gotten their Spanish licence. It’s illegal but I met someone who had been doing it for 15+ years and never had an issue.

However, If you have residency in Spain you can only use that international permit for up to six months. Then, since you’re living here, you are legally required to get your actual licence.


How long does it all take?

From start to finish, expect the entire process to take around six months.

Personally, I started studying in September, passed both exams at the end of November, and received my licence in January.

From studying to passing both exams, many people take about 5-6 months before they can breathe easy. For inexperienced drivers, expect to wait up to eight months.


What documents do you need?

While we’re all used to getting 1000 documents for any bureaucratic process here in Spain, you’ll be happy to know that the list here is quite small.

Two photographs (35X32mm)
Health document (obtained from any Centro de Reconocimiento de Conductores) plus a photocopy
Your residence permit (NIE or TIE) 
Receipt showing you have paid the correct fees (currently €92,20).
The health document is something you obtain after going through a physical and mental test to make sure you are fit to drive.

It’s a basic sight, auditory, and reflexes exam that takes about 20-30 minutes.

This document does have a 90-day expiration on it, so you have to take this test within 90 days of your driving exam.

Many people obtain this document right before they’re about to take their test. You’ll have to call ahead to the place for an appointment, but they’re usually not too busy.

Congratulations, that’s it. The rest is going to be taken care of by your autoescuela.

So you register at a driving school?

Yes, the easiest thing to do is register at your local driving school.

There’s really no wrong driving school (autoescuela) to go to and there are some English options in the center of Madrid and you may be able to find some along the Costas, but If you not everything will be in Spanish.

The majority of schools, while they may not speak English, will be able to give you the option to take practice tests online in English.

ASK BEFORE YOU SIGNUP THOUGH.

I have a friend who didn’t ask and now he’s stuck without any English prep exams.



Do you have to register at a driving school?

I’m sure you can do it solo, but there’s no point in going down that route.

Going to a traffic school is just so much easier. Or else you’re going to have to deal with the DGT personally and that is best avoided if you can.

Paying the registration fee is going to save you a huge headache. I know zero people who went solo.


Wait, do I actually need to do all this?

If you are from one of the following countries (deep breath): Algeria, Argentina, Brazil, Bolivia, Chile, Colombia, Dominican Republic, Guatemala, Japan, Korea, Republic of Macedonia, Morocco, Nicaragua, Peru, Panama, Paraguay, Philippines, Serbia, Switzerland, Turkey, Tunisia, Ukraine, Uruguay or Venezuela, you’re in luck!

You can trade-in your licence for a Spanish one by filling out some forms and paying a small fee. I’m not going to go through that here because it varies country by country a little bit, but you can FIGURE it out.

Also, if you’re from the EU or the EEA, you’re good to go. You can already use your licence and go reverse down the highway for kicks and giggles.


OK, so what do I do now?

First, you have to pass the theoretical exam before you can get behind the wheel.

You’re going to start studying for the exam, almost immediately after you signup, until you end up taking it.


What is the theoretical exam like?

Do you remember multiple-choice tests in high school where both A and D would look correct and the teacher would say “jUSt pIcK tHE BEsT oNe!”?

The theory exam is 30 questions of that stinking pile of garbage. In order to pass, you have to answer 27 questions correctly.

The general consensus is that 20ish questions are gimmees/somewhat obvious if you’ve been driving for a while. Even though the answers may seem similar, you should be able to work it out on your own.

Some of them are as easy as this:

What happens to your judgment and perception if you take drugs before driving?

A. You make better decisions

B. You make worse decisions

C. You can drive as fast as you want

The rest of the questions are completely random and have those “alike but not similar” multiple choice answers. My personal favourite was a picture of a random road with the question “What’s the speed limit?”


Sounds fun. How do I prepare?

While you can go to classes, those are time-consuming and boring. I stayed at home and took a bunch of practice tests over and over again through the school’s platform and this website.

My system of studying was to take 5 practice tests each day and keep taking them until I passed. Then, I would write down the number of each test, put it in a cup, and draw three randomly.

So one day I would take tests 55-60 and then test #34 and test #5. Once I took each test five times via the random selector, I would remove it from my cup.

I did that every day for about 2.5 months. It was a BLAST.

Now, I’m not saying you shouldn’t go to class, but the classes are for people who are learning to drive for the first time in their lives. A lot of information will be stuff you (likely) already know.


I’ve heard it’s best to take the exam in Spanish. Is that true?

While it was true that the English version of the test was a garbled mess, it’s improved over the last few years. Now it’s only a slightly garbled mess.

If you opt for English version then be prepared for garbled questions

It is still FULL of errors, misspellings, and phrases that don’t make any sense (change of direction actually means change lanes), but after taking a few tests you can figure out the lingo.

If you’re fluent in English, take it in English. Don’t try and prove to everyone how good your Spanish is by taking it in Spanish. No one cares.

The exam is available in Spanish, English, French, Italian, German.

Important tip: If you want to take your Spanish driving test in English, you must indicate this on the form when you register for the exam! Otherwise, you will be given the test in Spanish


I’m ready to take it! Can I go now?

No!

Prepare to be frustrated!

If you (wisely) registered with a driving school, the driving school will tell you when you can take the exam. The DGT assigns days of the month your school can go take the exam.

Those in smaller pueblos have less of a wait time, obviously.

Typically, each driving school has two days per month when you can take the theoretical exam. It depends on the school, but my school had days that were separated by about two weeks.

There was an option to take the exam on the 15th and the 30th, for example.

The school has zero say in their calendar and you’re at the mercy of the DGT. Generally, they know about 2-3 weeks in advance.


How many times can I take it?

As many times as you want!

If you fail, however, you have to wait till the next period when the exam period is open again.

So if you took it on the 15th on one month, you will have to wait until the 30th to possibly take it again. That is, if, your driving school has room for you to go with them.

If not, you’ll have to wait till the following month.

But you fail twice, then you have to pay the government fees (more on that later) again.

You can find your results here and they’re usually uploaded 6-8 hours after taking the exam.


I passed (hooray), what now?

Now that you passed, you’re going to start preparing for the practical exam. 

After you passed the theoretical exam, your school will call you to start setting up the practice classes.

We were called in order by the length of time we’d been with the driving school.

So, if Maria José finally passed the test after her 117th time, she would be called before me.

This was how my school did it, I don’t know if it’s universal or not.

Typically, classes are available all day, every day (except Sundays). I recommend you choose some times with heavy traffic to get you used to driving in difficult situations.


I’m pretty comfortable driving, do I have to take practice classes?

Contrary to popular belief, you don’t have to take a single practice class. But, it is highly recommended.

Why?

Because when you go to the exam, you’ll be testing in the school’s car. I took two classes to get used to the car and jot down any tips from the instructor.


Do I have to drive a manual car?

No, you don’t have to drive a stick shift (manual) car but when you receive your licence, you’ll only be allowed to drive an automatic. If you have an automatic, more power to you.

Plus, it is very hard to find a school with an automatic car. My school didn’t have one.

If not, it’s time to learn stick shift.


I didn’t kill anyone during my classes and I’m ready, what now?

TIME TO WAIT AGAIN. WHO ELSE LOVES WAITING?

Just like the theoretical exam, you’re going to have to wait until your school calls you. There are only two days each month (again) to take the exam.

Once you’re called, you’ll head back off to the DGT and take the exam.

Similar to waiting for practice classes, you’ll be called in order of how long you’ve been with the school. There was a month gap in between me passing my theoretical exam and being called for my practical exam.


What’s the practical exam like?

The practical exam is where everyone usually poops their pants out of fear. Most Spaniards have taken the exam multiple times before passing. Taking it four, five or even six times is not unheard of.

You go with your driving instructor in the school’s car and wait until an examiner comes out to meet you. You’ll usually go in a group of 5-6 and the examiner will determine the schedule.

You’ll also do the test with another student in the car. They will go and then you will go, or vice versa.

I was the last one of the day and sat around outside waiting for it to be my turn. The exam itself lasts anywhere from 20-30 minutes but it goes by quickly.

My examiner, I’m convinced, was a robot. Here was our first interaction.

“HELLO Jacob, I am examiner Robot McRobot Face. I will be doing your exam. Please hand me your NIE. I am now taking your NIE. I have confirmed that your NIE matches the records that we have. Thank you. I am now returning your NIE.”

From there, they’ll sit in the back seat and tell you where to go. If your Spanish isn’t up to snuff, you need to be very upfront with this because their directions are meant to make you think and confuse you.

They’ll tell you to turn the wrong way down a one-way street, give very detailed directions, or give specific directions to park.

Your instructor is not allowed to help you at any moment.

For example, we would be driving along a road and the examiner would say “at the third rotunda after this one, take the second exit and continue on straight.”

My examiner also asked me random questions about the defrost button, my review mirror, and how to turn the lights on and off.


How can I pass?

The best thing you can do is stay calm and drive like a normal human being with your safety meter cranked up to 1000.

Imagine you’re driving with a grandmother who comments about everything or your in-laws who are always casting a watchful eye in your direction.

Personally, I thought back to the first time I ever drove with my grandfather who did not stop commenting on my driving for two hours straight.

Let pedestrians cross with plenty of time, NEVER go over the speed limit, check your blind spots often, and use your blinker like your life depends on it.

Basically, be the textbook driver.


I passed, now what?


Usually, results will be posted about a day after your exam. If your instructor got along well with the examiner, he/she may be able to find out for you immediately after the exam.

From there, you’ll have to go to your driving school and receive a temporary licence which will last you three months. You can only drive in Spain with this and not anywhere else.


What happens if I fail either test?

When you pay the government fee to take the tests, you get a 2-in-3 kind of deal. You get three chances to pass both tests.

So, if you fail the theory test once, then you get another chance to retake it with no cost. But then you have to pass the practical exam on your first try.

It works the other way as well if you fail the driving test the first time you get another chance to pass.

But, if you fail either two times, then you have to pay the fee again. If you passed the theoretical exam, you don’t have to go back and take it.

However, you’ll need to keep paying the government fee for the practical exam. This is how the whole process can be so incredibly expensive.


How long does it take to get my physical licence?

While they claim it only takes about six weeks, it took me about 10 weeks to receive my hardcopy. You can check the status of it here.

You haven’t talked about the price of all this. How much does it cost?

Prepare to be…shocked. Here’s a breakdown of what I spent. This is almost as cheap as you can go.

Health document-25€
Driving school registration-59€
Theory exam-92€
Two driving classes-50€
Practical exam-123€
TOTAL-349€
The average, depending on who you ask, can range anywhere from 800-1200€. I met someone who had spent over 2000€ (and she had failed her driving test for the third time).


Anything else I should know?

Spanish bureaucracy sucks and this is no different. Be prepared to sit around and wait as much of the process is out of your hands.

Take lots and lots of practice tests until you can answer them in your sleep. It is like a second job but it beats bleeding cash.

It’s tough but by no means is it impossible. As soon as you get your licence you can start to ignore all the road rules just like everyone else does.

Good luck!"


----------



## asiasi (Mar 19, 2021)

What about moving to Portugal for a year first. They only require proof of 1/4 the amount of income that Spain requires. Also I believe they have an agreement with UK for swapping driving licences without requiring sitting a test. That way you end up with a European driving licence that you could then straight swap for a Spanish one once you relocate to spain....assuming you dont decide to stay in Portugal as it is a beautiful country and for first 10 yrs they only charge 10% tax on income and no CGT tax either under their NHR regime .Much better deal that Spain offers.Plus your right next door to Spain for easy vacacion trips.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

MataMata said:


> Written by an American but here is one mans experience of taking a Spanish test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to find and post the entertaining and informative article. It makes for an excellent read. Again, I can see that the 6 months uk licence limit leaves little spare time for any unforeseen delays or re-tests. The process will add additional stress into an already stressful time when relocating to commence early retirement.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

asiasi said:


> What about moving to Portugal for a year first. They only require proof of 1/4 the amount of income that Spain requires. Also I believe they have an agreement with UK for swapping driving licences without requiring sitting a test. That way you end up with a European driving licence that you could then straight swap for a Spanish one once you relocate to spain....assuming you dont decide to stay in Portugal as it is a beautiful country and for first 10 yrs they only charge 10% tax on income and no CGT tax either under their NHR regime .Much better deal that Spain offers.Plus your right next door to Spain for easy vacacion trips.


You must be a mind reader. I’m just wondering whether the Spain driving test process is a bridge too far in the allotted time period. Whilst we have assessed the nlv entry costs, private health costs, wealth tax costs and driving test costs for Spain we haven’t carried out the same review for Portugal or looked into licence swap details. We also need to check the CGT position as our UK property would attract a level of tax under Spanish law.
If you exchange a UK driving licence for a Portuguese licence within 90 days of arrival, does this give full access to other EU countries should you wish to further relocate at some point? It would be useful to find the answer.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sunsetview said:


> If you exchange a UK driving licence for a Portuguese licence within 90 days of arrival, does this give full access to other EU countries should you wish to further relocate at some point? It would be useful to find the answer.


This depends on the country. If the country concerned, such as Spain, has licence exchange agreement with UK (where your licence originated and swapped for Portuguese), then you can continue to drive. If not, you may have to pass a test after a period, such as 6 months. Driving licence is a sovereign matter and every EU country asks when presented with a licence issued by another EU state whether it was your first licence by passing the tests, or was exchanged from a third country licence.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

Joppa said:


> This depends on the country. If the country concerned, such as Spain, has licence exchange agreement with UK (where your licence originated and swapped for Portuguese), then you can continue to drive. If not, you may have to pass a test after a period, such as 6 months. Driving licence is a sovereign matter and every EU country asks when presented with a licence issued by another EU state whether it was your first licence by passing the tests, or was exchanged from a third country licence.


Thanks for your very helpful response. Hopefully the thread will also be useful to others who are in a similar position and trying to find the best route forward.


----------



## asiasi (Mar 19, 2021)

sunsetview said:


> You must be a mind reader. I’m just wondering whether the Spain driving test process is a bridge too far in the allotted time period. Whilst we have assessed the nlv entry costs, private health costs, wealth tax costs and driving test costs for Spain we haven’t carried out the same review for Portugal or looked into licence swap details. We also need to check the CGT position as our UK property would attract a level of tax under Spanish law.
> If you exchange a UK driving licence for a Portuguese licence within 90 days of arrival, does this give full access to other EU countries should you wish to further relocate at some point? It would be useful to find the answer.


Also a few other benefits are no tax on shares,cryptocurrency, inheritance or gifts .And as a resident you gain access to their NHS system for free, unlike Spain where you have to pay for it and if your over 65 it is 157 euros,so quite a big saving there as well.I love Spain but portugual is making it dam hard to pass up on.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

asiasi said:


> Also a few other benefits are no tax on shares,cryptocurrency, inheritance or gifts .And as a resident you gain access to their NHS system for free, unlike Spain where you have to pay for it and if your over 65 it is 157 euros,so quite a big saving there as well.I love Spain but portugual is making it dam hard to pass up on.


I realised a few years ago that interest rates were likely to drop to practically zero and inflation would significantly increase. Money printing, covid and brexit all play their part In this. I then started share trading as a means to see whether I could grow my funds. I also thought it’s a great pastime you can take with you wherever you go (sold Argo Blockchain way too early!) so your comments relating to shares and crypto are relevant to me and are something else I need to check up on. Are you also currently considering whether to apply for residencia in an EU member state or stick with the Schengen limitations?


----------



## asiasi (Mar 19, 2021)

sunsetview said:


> I realised a few years ago that interest rates were likely to drop to practically zero and inflation would significantly increase. Money printing, covid and brexit all play their part In this. I then started share trading as a means to see whether I could grow my funds. I also thought it’s a great pastime you can take with you wherever you go (sold Argo Blockchain way too early!) so your comments relating to shares and crypto are relevant to me and are something else I need to check up on. Are you also currently considering whether to apply for residencia in an EU member state or stick with the Schengen limitations?


I plan on moving to Portugal prob end of next year or early 2023, most likely for a year then moving on to Spain.The money I can save going this route will pay for me to live the first 2 years abroad free (on money that would have gone to money grabbing taxman) compared to If I stayed in UK or went directly to Spain and got hit with various taxes. Currently a no brainer.The only thing I dislike about Portugal is the language, it sounds like russian to me and is a lot harder to learn than spanish is.(already fairly proficient in spanish) however english is widely spoken in the bigger cities and touristy areas like the Algarve so not really an issue as such.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Joppa said:


> This depends on the country. If the country concerned, such as Spain, has licence exchange agreement with UK (where your licence originated and swapped for Portuguese), then you can continue to drive. If not, you may have to pass a test after a period, such as 6 months. Driving licence is a sovereign matter and every EU country asks when presented with a licence issued by another EU state whether it was your first licence by passing the tests, or was exchanged from a third country licence.


x2.

It's not as simple as it might sound.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

asiasi said:


> I plan on moving to Portugal prob end of next year or early 2023, most likely for a year then moving on to Spain.The money I can save going this route will pay for me to live the first 2 years abroad free (on money that would have gone to money grabbing taxman) compared to If I stayed in UK or went directly to Spain and got hit with various taxes. Currently a no brainer.The only thing I dislike about Portugal is the language, it sounds like russian to me and is a lot harder to learn than spanish is.(already fairly proficient in spanish) however english is widely spoken in the bigger cities and touristy areas like the Algarve so not really an issue as such.


I don't think you can become resident in one EU country and just move to another an become resident that way. 
The visa you would have applied for (let's say NLV) is tied to the country you first go to. 
If you then decided to move to another country a year or so later you would have to start again. And the financial requirements would still get you. 

This was something that reared its ugly head during the brexit talks as UK citizens were concerned about living in one country and being able to work in another. 

My TIE states I can live and work in Spain not the EU. And my previous employer has confirmed that I could only work in Spain for them now and not any other EU country. 

Driving licence is the same, it's the original issuing country. I have a friend who has a Bajan licence and swapped to a UK one but when it came to get a Spanish one they said no because there is no exchange scheme between Barbados and Spain. So they would not accept the UK licence as it was not the one he took his test on. 
There is no such thing as an EU icence. Each country issues its own (hence why you had to swap the uk one for a Spanish before Brexit)


----------



## littleweed (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi, 

There's a recent update from the British Embassy Facebook page on the 26th July;









Brits in Spain


Brits in Spain၊ Madrid, Spain .နှစ်သက်သူ ၇၂,၁၈၁ ဦး · ၃၆၀ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၁၅၀ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . We share information that is relevant to British nationals living in Spain and provide...




www.facebook.com
 




"However, negotiations are continuing between the UK and Spanish Governments on mutual recognition of driving licences and processes for future exchange, without the need for a practical test. We recognise that this is causing some concern, but want to assure you that both parties are committed to making this happen. As soon as we have further information on this we will share it here."

I'm also planning a move back to Spain on a NLV, this was one of the blockers for me alongside the continuation of the S1 health care and indexation of pensions. Both of those issue were resolved post Brexit, and given the statement from the Embassy, I am hopeful that the dl issue will also be sorted.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

littleweed said:


> Hi,
> 
> There's a recent update from the British Embassy Facebook page on the 26th July;
> 
> ...


Unlike S1 healthcare and pension indexation, which actually benefit Spanish citizens now resident in UK, driving licence is only for the convenience of British citizens now resident in Spain, as UK has unilaterally decided to recognise all EU-issued licences without having to exchange for UK one and take a test.


----------



## asiasi (Mar 19, 2021)

Barriej said:


> I don't think you can become resident in one EU country and just move to another an become resident that way.
> The visa you would have applied for (let's say NLV) is tied to the country you first go to.
> If you then decided to move to another country a year or so later you would have to start again. And the financial requirements would still get you.
> 
> ...


I agree, however I would still be in a better position as I would have liquidated my shares,crypto etc while resident in Portugal at 0% tax.Then after a yr move to Spain and go through the full process as you mention, but I would not be hit with any taxes on gains made previously as I would ensure I was in a new tax year in Spain and therefore not liable. I would need to prove higher income and pay for Health etc, but that will be within my means to do so.Also I would hope by that point that an agreement regarding driving licences had been agreed upon...if not then no big deal as I speak spanish well enough to sit the test if needs be.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

asiasi said:


> I agree, however I would still be in a better position as I would have liquidated my shares,crypto etc while resident in Portugal at 0% tax.Then after a yr move to Spain and go through the full process as you mention, but I would not be hit with any taxes on gains made previously as I would ensure I was in a new tax year in Spain and therefore not liable. I would need to prove higher income and pay for Health etc, but that will be within my means to do so.Also I would hope by that point that an agreement regarding driving licences had been agreed upon...if not then no big deal as I speak spanish well enough to sit the test if needs be.


But could you not also do this in the Uk before you moved. I took the 25% from my pension (I don't know anything about money that don't exist) and moved the next tax year so there was no tax.

You will however have to pay tax on the €2,200 odd you have to show as income for the NLV in Spain so you wont get off completely scott free,

And this statement has been on the uk gov website for months.
"However, negotiations are continuing between the UK and Spanish Governments on mutual recognition of driving licences and processes for future exchange, without the need for a practical test. We recognise that this is causing some concern, but want to assure you that both parties are committed to making this happen. As soon as we have further information on this we will share it here."

And as Ive said its not the UK who will decide it will be Spain and what will they want (and for that matter, what can the Uk give) to make this happen?
I doubt very much that a similar statement is on the Spanish governments website.


----------



## asiasi (Mar 19, 2021)

Barriej said:


> But could you not also do this in the Uk before you moved. I took the 25% from my pension (I don't know anything about money that don't exist) and moved the next tax year so there was no tax.
> 
> You will however have to pay tax on the €2,200 odd you have to show as income for the NLV in Spain so you wont get off completely scott free,
> 
> ...


UK taxes 20% on crypto, portugal is 0%.If we were talking a few thousand difference then I wouldnt bother, but if talking in 10's of thousands, then it most definetly is the better option for me.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

asiasi said:


> I plan on moving to Portugal prob end of next year or early 2023, most likely for a year then moving on to Spain.The money I can save going this route will pay for me to live the first 2 years abroad free (on money that would have gone to money grabbing taxman) compared to If I stayed in UK or went directly to Spain and got hit with various taxes. Currently a no brainer.The only thing I dislike about Portugal is the language, it sounds like russian to me and is a lot harder to learn than spanish is.(already fairly proficient in spanish) however english is widely spoken in the bigger cities and touristy areas like the Algarve so not really an issue as such.


I dont think that you can move to Spain from Portugal any easier than from UK. You will still need to return to UK to get a Visa and meet financial requirements. I am assuming you dont have an EU passport or EU spouse, of course. If you simply mean that living for 2 years in Portugal will be cheaper than 2 years in UK or Spain, that might be true but having residency in Portugal will give you no extra rights when it comes to wanting to live in Spain and you will still need to declare all your assests etc.


----------



## asiasi (Mar 19, 2021)

kaipa said:


> I dont think that you can move to Spain from Portugal any easier than from UK. You will still need to return to UK to get a Visa and meet financial requirements. I am assuming you dont have an EU passport or EU spouse, of course. If you simply mean that living for 2 years in Portugal will be cheaper than 2 years in UK or Spain, that might be true but having residency in Portugal will give you no extra rights when it comes to wanting to live in Spain and you will still need to declare all your assests etc.


See my previous reply. I realise I still need to apply to spain as a uk citizen and meet all the necessary requirements, However I will have saved a large sum of money earmarked for UK or Spanish taxman by making a "pitstop" in portugal. It will be more hassle than going direct from UK to Spain but given the savings more than worth it. Also I would have liquidated my assets in portugal the previous tax year so there would be nothing to declare to Spain on application.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

Very interesting to read all the comments. Looks like I need to expand my Spain nlv spreadsheet to include Portugal in order to fully assess the difference in residencia costs. The Spain wealth tax would increase year on year as our pensions commence. I don’t know what the position is with Portugal. It may be a significantly cheaper option. I could presumably travel into Spain in accordance with the Schengen rules when I wanted to.
The Spain driving test requirement can’t be specifically about safety as Schengen allows a Uk licence to remain valid for 180 days per year but rules are rules.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sunsetview said:


> Very interesting to read all the comments. Looks like I need to expand my Spain nlv spreadsheet to include Portugal in order to fully assess the difference in residencia costs. The Spain wealth tax would increase year on year as our pensions commence. I don’t know what the position is with Portugal. It may be a significantly cheaper option. I could presumably travel into Spain in accordance with the Schengen rules when I wanted to.
> The Spain driving test requirement can’t be specifically about safety as Schengen allows a Uk licence to remain valid for 180 days per year but rules are rules.


Why would wealth tax increase as pensions commence?

Wealth tax is based on physical assets (total value in excess of about 700k plus allowance for main property of 300k) - varies by area


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> Why would wealth tax increase as pensions commence?
> 
> Wealth tax is based on physical assets (total value in excess of about 700k plus allowance for main property of 300k) - varies by area


Apologies, you are correct. My wife has just informed me that it would be our income tax return that would increase and not the wealth tax. Should learn to listen more!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

sunsetview said:


> Apologies, you are correct. My wife has just informed me that it would be our income tax return that would increase and not the wealth tax. Should learn to listen more!


Im a little overwhelmed when people 'talk' of tax burdens in the tens of thousands, but being of simple mind and small pockets.

All I did was convert what I could to cash savings (25% tax free from my pension and a couple of tiny pensions the wife had), ok it wont earn anything in interest, but my pot what I pee in is considerably smaller than the ones others seem to have. Also didn't have a property to sell as we did that years ago.

So it allowed me and the wife to come here with enough savings to live on and keep my pension withdrawals at a level whereby the tax will only be about €1500 a year. (my wife has NO income whatsoever)
I don't actually need that money now, but by taking it I can save even more as cash so when my OAP kicks in (8 years time) I can further reduce the private pension withdrawals to keep the tax at the same level. And when the wife gets hers (9 years) we wont need anything from the private pension. If we are both still here (and alive) by then Im sure we can live on £18,000 a year between us (we are now)

If I live long enough I will completely deplete the private pension (and why not I paid it all in) or just leave the kids what is left.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

Thoughts so far:-

The Spain nlv route, whilst achievable, still concerns me that passing the driving test within 6 months is the one aspect that remains out of my control. I would hope I could pass the test but I can’t be certain. As I want to travel through Spain and spend time within the cities and national parks, this would stop me in my tracks. I appreciate this is the norm for non eu countries. However, if you are younger and move to Spain for work, you probably knuckle under and comply with the requirements in order to further your work prospects whereas if you are a Brit retiree the idea is to leave some of the working life stress behind and ease yourself into retirement. So it all depends on your view on risk.

The Portugal residencia route may be at lower cost than Spain (need to check) and doesn’t have the driving test problem. So this is a lower risk route to take but I’m less familiar with Portugal, so maybe an initial Schengen rules visit would be sensible.

In order to spend more time overseas this autumn/winter, I could spend time in Cyprus before Xmas as it is currently a non Schengen country and head to Spain in the new year for 90 days max. This option would allow time for the Uk/Spain driving licence exchange issue to possibly come to fruition, although this may, of course, not happen. However, the nomadic element doesn’t overly help in building up a weekly structure/routine or to forge new friendships. Perhaps heading down this route and exercising a little patience is the better option as it also allows time for covid to hopefully become a lesser concern.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunsetview said:


> Thoughts so far:-
> 
> The Spain nlv route, whilst achievable, still concerns me that passing the driving test within 6 months is the one aspect that remains out of my control.


Retirees from 3rd countries seem to manage. I personally know many.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Retirees from 3rd countries seem to manage. I personally know many.


I might be making too big a deal of the 6 month deadline. I started the thread in order to try and learn if the test was readily achievable within the timeframe even if 2 or 3 attempts were required. Can I ask if the ones you know all achieved this without losing their licence along the way? Did they pick up the required Spanish from scratch? Do you have any uk friends that have recently gone through the process this year?


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

sunsetview said:


> I might be making too big a deal of the 6 month deadline. I started the thread in order to try and learn if the test was readily achievable within the timeframe even if 2 or 3 attempts were required. Can I ask if the ones you know all achieved this without losing their licence along the way? Did they pick up the required Spanish from scratch? Do you have any uk friends that have recently gone through the process this year?


It is achievable. Being from the United States, I never had the option of transferring my license. I started the process in mid-October. I went to a driving school and attended classes 3 hrs per day for 2 weeks. At home, I worked on the practice exams. I took the test and passed it the first time. Although I took the test in Spanish, I could have taken it in English. I felt the test in English might be more difficult due to bad translation or different terminology than I was used to. I then took about 7 on the road lessons with the instructor. I passed the road test the first time. Start to finish probably a little over 2 months.


----------



## asiasi (Mar 19, 2021)

sunsetview said:


> I might be making too big a deal of the 6 month deadline. I started the thread in order to try and learn if the test was readily achievable within the timeframe even if 2 or 3 attempts were required. Can I ask if the ones you know all achieved this without losing their licence along the way? Did they pick up the required Spanish from scratch? Do you have any uk friends that have recently gone through the process this year?


do a google search on spanish driving test phrases for words and sentences you will need to know when sitting test. An example is - Top Tips for Passing Your Practical Driving Test in Spanish


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

timwip said:


> It is achievable. Being from the United States, I never had the option of transferring my license. I started the process in mid-October. I went to a driving school and attended classes 3 hrs per day for 2 weeks. At home, I worked on the practice exams. I took the test and passed it the first time. Although I took the test in Spanish, I could have taken it in English. I felt the test in English might be more difficult due to bad translation or different terminology than I was used to. I then took about 7 on the road lessons with the instructor. I passed the road test the first time. Start to finish probably a little over 2 months.


If I might ask - how much was the total cost?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

asiasi said:


> do a google search on spanish driving test phrases for words and sentences you will need to know when sitting test. An example is - Top Tips for Passing Your Practical Driving Test in Spanish


You will need the words pronounced so you can identify and produce orally.


----------



## asiasi (Mar 19, 2021)

kaipa said:


> You will need the words pronounced so you can identify and produce orally.


type or copy/paste them into google translate and it has an option to have it spoken by a native, also spanishdict.com has the same facility...not ideal as the regional accent that you sit the test in may differ a fair bit,but better than nothing.You could also take a few lessons on italki with a native speaker and tell them you want to focus on driving test vocabulary, there are plenty teachers avail starting from around 5 pounds upwards an hr.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

tardigrade said:


> If I might ask - how much was the total cost?


Around 500 Euros.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

I felt the whole Spanish drivers education and exam process was very positive. I got my first license in the United States when I was 15. I have been driving well over 40 years. It was positive because (a) I had a professional point out my acquired bad habits and help me correct them and (b) having had good instruction of the signs, laws, other drivers makes me feel more confident driving in Spain.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

timwip said:


> I felt the whole Spanish drivers education and exam process was very positive. I got my first license in the United States when I was 15. I have been driving well over 40 years. It was positive because (a) I had a professional point out my acquired bad habits and help me correct them and (b) having had good instruction of the signs, laws, other drivers makes me feel more confident driving in Spain.


It is different ici..

Wait till you drive in Francia with the right having the "right of way"!!!!!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

timwip said:


> I felt the whole Spanish drivers education and exam process was very positive. I got my first license in the United States when I was 15. I have been driving well over 40 years. It was positive because (a) I had a professional point out my acquired bad habits and help me correct them and (b) having had good instruction of the signs, laws, other drivers makes me feel more confident driving in Spain.


I agree and to be honest what job would allow you to continue as is after passing a test 40 plus years ago. There is always some on the job training (we used to go off to Italy for a week when they added something new to the pallet wrappers so we could all be confident of repairing them)
My FIL got his licence from the Royal Air Force (no test) and he has been driving since. 
With the updates in technology (Power steering, ABS, faster engines etc) a small retest every 10 years should be the accepted route. I would have no issue taking a revised theory test (did my original test in 1984), but have had other training since. 
I had to re take a refresher and a new test for Forklift an MEWP so why not cars?
And the 'medical' here is laughable, all the blind and non competent drivers around here head to Callosa, where they will pass anyone.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

People seem to believe that the exchange of driving licences depends on a bi-lateral agreement between UK and Spain but I don't think it's that simple.

The fundamental problem harks back to the 1968 Vienna Convention on road traffic which Spain is a signatory but has never ratified. Until 2018 UK was also only a signatory but ratified on March 28th. and it's that ratification which facilitates the exchange of Spanish, and other EU licences, for UK.

I believe then that unless or until Spain also ratifies the convention, and AFAIK there is no post Brexit imperative or even advantage for them to do so, exchanging UK licences for Spanish will remain impossible.

If Spain had wanted to ratify the convention they could, like UK, have done so at any time. Had they so chosen then there would have been no need to for the introduction of the DGT temporary 'registration' process which expired on Dec 31st 2020.

https://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2019/563/pdfs/uksiem_20190563_en.pdf


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Barriej said:


> And the 'medical' here is laughable, all the blind and non competent drivers around here head to Callosa, where they will pass anyone.


The medical comprises of two fundamental and thorough elements:

Eyesight: can you see the door handle to go in? 
General health: are you physically capable of opening the door! 

The best ones I have had were the PPP one which included a psychological test which apparently is the same as the firearms one and the questions were so darn obvious. Things like "have you ever thought of harming yourself or anyone?" etc

Then when I did a scuba diving course I had to get one and it was a strange and somewhat angry russian dr who literally sounded my chest for half a breathe, checked my blood pressure and that was it. Fit to dive!


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

kaipa said:


> You will need the words pronounced so you can identify and produce orally.


Google translate is your friend here. You can type or copy and paste any of those phrases in that document (or others) and there is a button that shows up (looks like a speaker) that will provide you with the pronunciation. Be aware that the button that speaks out loud doesn't show up until you populate the search box with a word or phrase.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

Latest thoughts -

The post-brexit third country rules certainly focus the mind in determining how best to proceed.
As a recent retiree my initial objective was to see how I could gain a 1 year Spain entry visa as I would like to spend time in the cities, towns and national parks (similar to a student gap year perhaps). As I tend to be active, I thought I would return to the Uk for the 3 peak summer months. I therefore hoped I could stay for a continuous 9 month period.

To achieve success via the nlv route would appear to be at a visa cost of between £2000 - £3500 depending on how much you do yourself. There’s an article in yesterday’s Daily Telegraph - How to retire to Spain, that covers several points.
I gather the process takes between 4 - 6 months. The private healthcare costs for a couple our age look to come in at circa £3000. The driving test costs look to be between £500 - £1000. And then there’s the income tax, wealth tax and CGT costs and considerations.

The time taken in passing a driving test seems to vary between 2 - 6 months, depending on your initial level of spoken Spanish, experience of driving on the right hand side of the road, experience of driving a manual car (I drive automatics) if an automatic isn’t available and ability to pass the written test. I can see that registering with a driving school and getting underway within a few weeks of arrival will be of value in order to keep the 6 month time limit at bay.

I can however, avoid the above costs and associated effort by removing the middle 3 months from my intended 9 month stay thereby staying within the Schengen rules. I could visit for 90 days Sept - Nov and 90 days March - May according to the calculator (hopefully, if I’ve got it right). This seems to initially be my better option. I could then consider the nlv route a year later, if my wife and I fall in love with Spain on our travels.

For any Uk retirees who wish to become full time residents I imagine the new process/associated costs will be worthwhile but I think I will initially hang fire, go for a Schengen rules year and, of course, keep my fingers crossed that a reciprocal Uk/Spain licence exchange will be agreed in the interim although I can see several posters think this unlikely.

I’ll probably change my mind next week!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunsetview said:


> Latest thoughts -
> 
> The post-brexit third country rules certainly focus the mind in determining how best to proceed.
> As a recent retiree my initial objective was to see how I could gain a 1 year Spain entry visa as I would like to spend time in the cities, towns and national parks (similar to a student gap year perhaps). As I tend to be active, I thought I would return to the Uk for the 3 peak summer months. I therefore hoped I could stay for a continuous 9 month period.
> ...


Beyond the driving licence issue, with a 3rd country visa & subsequent TIE, one can also only leave Spain for 10 months total in the first 5 years, so that needs to be borne in mind, too.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Beyond the driving licence issue, with a 3rd country visa & subsequent TIE, one can also only leave Spain for 10 months total in the first 5 years, so that needs to be borne in mind, too.


Thanks for the info. I’d missed this point (I expect there will be a few others as well!)


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

Go to a town that the DGT examiner speaks English. My wife's friend did hers in Cadiz last month in English.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

flybe said:


> Go to a town that the DGT examiner speaks English. My wife's friend did hers in Cadiz last month in English.


Thanks for the info. It’s the first time I’ve heard of this. Wonder how widespread this is and whether there’s a quick way to find out. Out of interest - roughly how long did it take your wife’s friend from the initial application to achieving success?


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

sunsetview said:


> Thanks for the info. It’s the first time I’ve heard of this. Wonder how widespread this is and whether there’s a quick way to find out. Out of interest - roughly how long did it take your wife’s friend from the initial application to achieving success?


It took her about 6 weeks. She did the theory test in English and took it twice. Passed the practical test first time. Examiner sat in the back and gave instructions in English. Her driving Instructor also spoke very good English.

The entire practical test took 25mins. She found some online question banks for the theory that she practiced until she passed the mock tests after failing the first time. I will ask to see if I can get link to them.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Not disputing this obviously it is just that when my ex did it she phoned DGT and was told it is only done in Spanish. She went to a school who advertised in English but found that they meant that they would give you s manual in English and teach you in English but the test was in Spanish. She could speak Spanish so she just did it that way. Maybe since Brexit things have changed.


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

kaipa said:


> Not disputing this obviously it is just that when my ex did it she phoned DGT and was told it is only done in Spanish. She went to a school who advertised in English but found that they meant that they would give you s manual in English and teach you in English but the test was in Spanish. She could speak Spanish so she just did it that way. Maybe since Brexit things have changed.


I am sure there is a difference between policy and practice. But there are plenty of English Speaking Examiners around and I guess not everyone is an arse and will want to make it difficult by insisting on Spanish.......


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

flybe said:


> I am sure there is a difference between policy and practice. But there are plenty of English Speaking Examiners around and I guess not everyone is an arse and will want to make it difficult by insisting on Spanish.......


Not sure Spanish driving test taken in the country of Spain where people speak Spanish are being arses by insisting it is performed in their language!!


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

kaipa said:


> Not sure Spanish driving test taken in the country of Spain where people speak Spanish are being arses by insisting it is performed in their language!!


That wasn't my point. My point was that there are examiners there who can and will speak English.


----------

